# Dentist



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

I went to the dentist today, this is big for me because I was worrying like crazy about it and finally just said screw it and got r done :yay


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yay for you! Good job! :banana


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:banana :banana


----------



## java (May 25, 2005)

I went to the dentist yesterday, for the first time in 5 years. I was a mess over it. Originally my appointment was scheduled back in April but I cancelled it at the last minute out of fear. I finally made it in the second time. Everyone at the dentist office knew how nervous I was. I used to be better at hiding my anxiety but these days I just don't care. As expected, the visit turned out much easier than I expect. However, I can't expect to go 5 years without any problems, so I'm going back in for two 1-hour appointments to deal with some small cavities.

Now I'm freaking out over the needles I'll have to deal with.


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

java said:


> I went to the dentist yesterday, for the first time in 5 years. I was a mess over it. Originally my appointment was scheduled back in April but I cancelled it at the last minute out of fear. I finally made it in the second time. Everyone at the dentist office knew how nervous I was. I used to be better at hiding my anxiety but these days I just don't care. As expected, the visit turned out much easier than I expect. However, I can't expect to go 5 years without any problems, so I'm going back in for two 1-hour appointments to deal with some small cavities.
> 
> Now I'm freaking out over the needles I'll have to deal with.


Hey man the needle isn't that bad they numb up the spot they are going to put the needle so you should be good to go and out of there in no time good luck


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

MrShow said:


> I went to the dentist today, this is big for me because I was worrying like crazy about it and finally just said screw it and got r done :yay


Yup..sometimes that is what it takes to get it done... good job!!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good for you. :banana I too have a huge fear of the dentist.


----------



## java (May 25, 2005)

MrShow said:


> Hey man the needle isn't that bad they numb up the spot they are going to put the needle so you should be good to go and out of there in no time good luck


Yeah, I just have a needle phobia. Even if the shot doesn't hurt much, I still put the death grip on the armrests when I see the needle coming at me. I'm definitely gonna be heavily sedated for this trip.


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

I went to the dentist yesterday. I wasn't really worried about it because I've been seeing the same one since I was 5 and I've pretty much gone twice a year for my whole life. Still, I wasn't looking forward to it (I was feeling some anxiety) and I'm really glad it's over. It's not the idea of going to see the dentist that bothers me the most, though, it's when I get there and I have to make small-talk with the dental hygienist and then have my mouth hanging wide open for 45 minutes. Do you ever find it hard to know where to look when their face is right in front of yours? It's not like you can turn your head...

Anyways, way to go to all the people who went when they felt really nervous about it. I think if I didn't go for a long time I would also be more scared. I'm more scared about seeing my doctor than the dentist and I'll be doing that soon...  

Good luck with your upcoming fillings appointments, java.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Show,

Well, how did it go? I am glad you still went, though! It's good to keep your teeth in check.


----------



## java (May 25, 2005)

Well, I just got back from my appointment about an hour ago. The numbness is still wearing off but overall it was incredibly easy, although it's disconcerting to have two people in your face for an hour.

In total, I had 6 fillings done involving 4 injections (I had to have an extra injection because the first shot wasn't numbing me up enough). I'm pretty proud of myself, I received all those needles without even flinching. In fact, I wouldn't even say they hurt in the slightest. I think phobia definitely makes things seem 10x worse than they are.

I have to go back in to finish up a few more things, but at least now I know not to stress so much over it. Definitely a lesson here, don't avoid the dentist for 5 years, especially if you drink a lot of soda.


----------

